# Can more than one light sensor turn on multiple fixtures?



## ErnieG (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm an audio/video guy with a lot of wiring experience, including basic electrical, but I have no clue if I'm using the right terms in the Title.

Here's the situation. I want to add a motion sensor light switch to both sides of my garage door. (It's pretty wide and two lights are helpful.) Simple; get one of those combo light sensors (with built-in timer) for each side.

But... could I tie together the switch legs of those two fixtures so that turning on either one results in power to both fixtures? That way, the entire garage front will be lit up, whether one comes from the left or from the right.

The thing that keeps me from just saying "sure, this'll work," is that this means connecting a live output of one switch to the other non-live output; can the circuitry tolerate that?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Peavey or Marshall? What is your preference?


----------



## ErnieG (Mar 20, 2013)

Huh?
I don't play guitar.
Do you happen to have any responses to my issue?
Or, on the other hand, would you kindly point out the URL of the thread you think you were responding to?

Thanks, sorta.......


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mac was trying to get an opinion from you before the mods found this thread and tossed you out.
You would be better off in the DYI section.
With that said, what you are looking for is a motion sensor with a remote sensor.
More than one manafacturer makes them.
#remotemotionsensor


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a Music Man amp and a 1976 double cutaway Les Paul. Sold them, slap me up side the head. But I was young and dumb.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

backstay said:


> I had a Music Man amp and a 1976 double cutaway Les Paul. Sold them, slap me up side the head. But I was young and dumb.


 that's sad. Was it an HD130? Those are amazing.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> that's sad. Was it an HD130? Those are amazing.


It was a reissue of a 1959 Les Paul.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

ErnieG said:


> I'm an audio/video guy with a lot of wiring experience, including basic electrical, but I have no clue if I'm using the right terms in the Title.
> 
> Here's the situation. I want to add a motion sensor light switch to both sides of my garage door. (It's pretty wide and two lights are helpful.) Simple; get one of those combo light sensors (with built-in timer) for each side.
> 
> ...


Yes you can, it's easy. There are three wires going into the sensor portion, red black and white. Cut the factory splices. Run a three wire between the two lights. Splice colour to colour. Done.

Sue me for answering a possibly DIY question.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

